# Furniture removal / storage blankets



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Looking to store some furniture for a few months in the garage. Can anyone recommend some decent blankets please or are they all much of a muchness

TIA

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

